# New to the forum



## FishBlogTV (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys & gals, glad to join you, looks like a great resource here at Nodak.

I caught my first 2 cats of the year on 4/4/08(technically my 2nd and 3rd of the year, but we wont count the 12"r )

Here is my first 2 catches of the year as far as channels go, cant wait to get after those flatties and blues.

http://www.fishblogtv.com/video/video/s ... Video%3A29

Hope to contribute more soon! We're going walleye fishing this week during the spawn and bass fishing/catfishing this weekend, many more videos to follow.

Cheers,
Alex


----------

